# Nearly 43, now 3 days late



## london65 (Feb 8, 2008)

Its now Monday and I was due AF on Friday. I have done 2 PT's on Sat and Sun and both were faint +ve's, but a Clearblue at lunch today is negative. But my temperature is still up and I feel vrey tired still. I wish I hadn't done another bloody test today. The Early Pregnancy unit have booked me in for  scan next week as I would be 5 weeks then. 
Does anyone think I have any hope? I feel desperately miserable now when I was ove rthe moon and giggling a few hours ago.


----------



## lola C (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes - I think you have hope - I met someone last week who is PG naturally at the age of 47 (insert shocked smiley).

I hope the scan next week brings good news for you  

lola


----------



## london65 (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Lola, to say there iss till hope. I could spend hours googling away to find out if there have been any others who have had negative after positives and were still preggers, and I keep trying to find excuses why it might have been (how much had I had to drink this morning etc etc!) but it looks bad, doesnt it?


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hello again.

Why don't you take another Clearblue first thing in the morning? Maybe you're pee wasn't strong enough to pick up the HGC hormone. 

Also are your cycles always regular? Could it be that you're not as far gone as you thought? 

I know it must be stressful but see what the test holds tomorrow and if that's inconclusive then maybe you should think about having some blood tests done to see whether the hormone levels are rising as they should be?


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

any news? Hope all is well


----------



## london65 (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for your replies. Unfortunately major AF started today so that's that. Have taken a sickie off work, amd about to have a cold chilled glass of wine, and maybe chocolate. And then maybe more chocolate. And wine.
Better luck to all of you! Am still on waiting list for DE IVF at Ceram so at least there's still that hope.
Best wishes!! Kate


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

, so sorry that  showed 
xx


----------



## Kizzy161 (Jun 6, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Kate,  it feels like a kick in the guts every time, doesn't it?

Karen xx


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Wonder if any1 can help me on this thread.  I am 43 in August.  Had 2 blasts transferred 10 days ago at lister.  Tested today and negative - going for blood test tomorrow if period doesn't come.  They told me to prepare for the worst as have brown spotting over weekend.  Any advice?  V disappointed as told there was a 60% chance of conception 40% chance live birth even at my age.Thanks  Be Lucky


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi
I am sorry to hear this, but the test might just have been too early, maybe you had late implantation , try and hang on, and I really hope the bloods prove different tomorrow.

Take care
Love Jo
x x x


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanx jo but blood test at lister 2day confirmed negative.havent lost hope though berniex


----------



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Dear Jo or fellow over 40s

As explained on my profile - had 2 day 5 blasts put back which failed to implant.  Nurse at Lister said should get a similar response if I try within the next few months.  Have an appt with Consultant on 29.5.08.

Does anybody have experience of getting pregnant at the next attempt at my age in similar circumstances - ie trying again with IVF.

It is so costly both in money, emotional and physical health and I couldn't bear the disappointment of trying again.

Jo, Have you considered donor eggs?  Maybe you could send me a pm.  As that might be my next step.  DH thinking we should try DE next time but Im feeling we should have another go with my own eggs.

Thanks for listening 

Berniex


----------

